# Help! Timbertex Ridgecap issue (photo)



## kize

Hi,

I had my roof put on my new construction last week. The roof has sealed down very nicely, we put it on in 80 degree range and we have had about 9 days of high 90 temps. Problem is the ridgecap: The ridge has sealed down correctly, however with the timbertex ridge cap the additional layers are not sealed, they do not even have a sealing strip to seal them down...so they are just flapping in the wind (see photo). This cannot be right, how can there be no sealant b/w the layers of the timbertex ridge? The bottom layer of the timbertex where there is a sealing strip has sealed nicely, its just b/w the additional layers. It appears only one side does not have sealing strip and the other does? I am not a roofer but I am trying to understand this. I have looked at the installation instructions and it appears they were installed correctly. Can someone help me with explanation...was the roofer supposed to seal the other side manually? I upgraded my ridge cap but this design does not seem right-

Thanks in advance


----------



## RemStar

I use Timbertex all the time. Never seen that, looks like the wind caught it before it got a chance to seal. I would fix it by hand tabing down all the flaps. Problem solved.


----------



## kize

Thanks,

Thats the issue though, there is no sealing strip that is holding these tabs together. There is on the bottom and the bottom is sealed correctly to the roof in these photos, its just there is no seal strip b/w the two layers leaving the top to flap around. (I'll send close up photo later when I go back to house )

I dont understand why there is no seal strip on this one side, the other side there is a seal strip and all layers are sealed, however the opposite side there is no seal strip b/w layers and its simply flaps around (bottom is sealed to roof though). Did the roofer cut the shingle incorrectly, I assume you cut it into 1/3rds and that is what he did?

What do you mean by hand tabing, I dont really want to drive a nail in the ridge, is there a good adhesive I can use and simply run a bead down all these areas?

Thanks for the help-


----------



## JaxRoofing

Wow...never seen that.. I would think that's a manufacturing defect.. I would try to get a hold of the GAF rep in your area.


----------



## kize

So I ran my photos and a piece of the ridge by my roofer this morning, he ageed not right. I then went to the supplier (large supplier here in midwest) and showed them my photos and the piece of ridge. They immediately thought of defect so we went out back to check some other bundles....they were the same way. We then thought that got a bad truck in, so we checked another color and they too were the same way. In summary this is the way the shingle is made...very poor design. We even called two more roofers here that they sell timbertex too often and they confirmed you must manually drop sealant on one of the sides of this ridge...a reason a lot of guys dont like installing it. It looks nice, but why not put seal strips on both sides of the shingle???????

Just thought I would share-


----------



## MGP Roofing

I used them on a Slateline job 2-3 years ago & I do recall that the layers weren't stuck to each other very well. The caps wanted to fall apart when being handled, making them a PITA to install!
Their Z ridge caps give a similar look if you fold them as per the instructions when you fit them. I'd use those if a client wants the thick shadow line on the ridge again.


----------

